# Floating Tea Cup



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

I didnt make this but thought some of the crafty girls on here might appreciate this tutorial from the blog  Has anyone made one before?

http://grillo-designs.com/mandies-floating-teacup/


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

That's nice.&#128049;


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Amazing, looks like a fun project!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

So pretty. I would love to have one.


----------



## mas.60 (Mar 16, 2012)

They are pretty - I did something similar for easter with buckets - easter eggs and flowers - unfortunately I'm unable to post a picture at this stage


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How good is this...love it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

very clever and very lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have seen this before on KP but it is cute.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> very clever and very lovely!


Love your avatar....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very unique and creative ..beautiful floral decoration..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very unique and creative ..beautiful floral decoration..


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

mas.60 said:


> They are pretty - I did something similar for easter with buckets - easter eggs and flowers - unfortunately I'm unable to post a picture at this stage


Ahh would have loved to have seen!


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

bettyirene said:


> Love your avatar....


Thank you


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Clever


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Made one a few weeks ago for a table decoration for our Women's Bible Study tea. It was a hit.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Medina said:


> I didnt make this but thought some of the crafty girls on here might appreciate this tutorial from the blog  Has anyone made one before?
> 
> http://grillo-designs.com/mandies-floating-teacup/


Very creative! Outstanding job!


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

KittyMomma said:


> Made one a few weeks ago for a table decoration for our Women's Bible Study tea. It was a hit.


Do you have a pic? Sounds lovely!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

No I don't, sadly. I used pink roses and some tiny butterflies. I gave it to our group leader so don't have it to show.


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

KittyMomma said:


> No I don't, sadly. I used pink roses and some tiny butterflies. I gave it to our group leader so don't have it to show.


Ahh! Sounds great though


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

How cool!!!!


----------

